# How to add citation master list in Mac OSX Office 2008



## brenflower (Sep 19, 2008)

In Office 2007 (windows), it is possible to load an xml file into the master list of citations via:

references menu --> Citations & Bibliography -> Manage Sources -> Browse​
How do I do the same in Mac OSX Office 2008? In that program:

view menu --> citations --> citations source manager (lower right corner button)​
does not have a browse button, or any other obvious way to load the file.

Is there some other way to do it?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## chizzler (Oct 21, 2008)

Your master source list is saved in Sources.xml in your "Documents->Microsoft User Data" folder. 

You can simply rename any .xml file containing citations to "Sources.xml" and place in "Documents->Microsoft User Data". Restart Word and you can use the references it contains.

I personally use JabRef to manage my refs and export to .xml

Hope this works for you - works for me!


----------



## brenflower (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks much! This works for me too!

Scott


----------



## Kurt152 (May 23, 2009)

Hi - after having searched for a solution to use citations stored in JabRef/BibTeX with Word 2008 on a Mac for hours, I found your solution. Wonderful, thanks! 

btw. works not with JabRef 2.2, but at least with 2.4


----------

